# Line Snappage



## Kayode (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I went to SPSP Sat. and had a good time fishing but I need to correct a casting problem and I know that the answer is on this board.
I can't complain about the gear. I love my Tica's (10.5' and 8' both with Diawa Laguna reels and 20# braided line) but while throwing 4oz. for distance off the surf, I was snapping the line 1 out of every 15 casts or so. The bail was closing on me. The reels are less than a year to two years old and filled to capacity with line.
What gives?
I've had this problem forever to some extent.
Answer, good rod, good reel, good line, shi#ty caster?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Kayode",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Hmmmm*

Is it possible that you are bumbing the bail with your hand during the cast? I have heard that some people take the spring off of the bail so that they have to close it manually. That keeps it from closing during the cast.


----------



## Kayode (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Longcaster.
OldBay, I may very well be hitting the bailbut I don't think so. I would rather correct my faults then to remove the spring but either would have saved me a good ten bucks in tackle Saturday.
I don't guess "the big boys" have this problem casting, huh?
I think I'm going to find a field to do some troubleshooting, I need to teach my wife any how. The blind leading the blind. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Kayode",

Sometimes the torque that you generate while casting makes the handle turn which trips the bail.

Other times the torque makes the bail arm housing rotate which trips the bail.

In both cases you can loop a rubber band around the center of the bail arm and once you bring the bail arm back in preparation to cast you can fasten the other end of the rubberband to the lower side of the reel. After casting be sure to remove the rubberband from the lower side of the reel.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*'snapping lined*

Kayode are you locking down the drag before you cast.....


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

20 lb braid is too light for 4oz . You should be using a mono shock leader of at least 40lb for 4oz otherwise you may be looking for a new wife if you crackoff .


----------



## Kayode (Mar 18, 2003)

LongCaster, what you descibe is exactly what is going on.
How do I crrect the problem the correct way. The rubberband sounds like it would work but doesn't correct the problem. It's a band-aid, right?
SaltShaker, I do usually have the drag tightened when casting. Not intentionally but rather because I've just reeled it in.
Would that effect the cast?
Connman, I've read what you guys have said in the past about shock leaders and 10lb per oz. I just haven't gotten in the habit yet. My line, though, isn't breaking at the not. I usually see the rig fly with a 50 foot trail of broken off line behind it. Shock leaders, good idea but do they have anything to do with casting? I don't know. I don't want to have to look for a new wife. It's too hard to find a good one that will put up with me and even fish to boot.
Thanks guys.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Kayode",
Only the factory can correct the problem but it is not cost effective for them to do so.

You have options, but they are all workarounds or as you say band-aids.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Shock Leader*

Kayode, Shock leader is a must. In tournament casting; if you do not have a shock leader on; YOU DO NOT THROW. I believe that what Connman is saying is that if you continue to not use shock leader, you will have a crack-off and hurt someone. Could be your wife. Crack-offs go anywhere. Several weeks ago at a Sat. practice, a crack-off went straight up(RUN). Larry.


----------



## peter thain (Aug 26, 2002)

you need either a new bail spring or a stronger one!

easiest solution is to remove the bail arm with a hacksaw so your only left with the roller, it doesnt take long to get used to placing the line in the roller manually and gets rid of the bail problem for good..............if it is,nt there it can,t snap shut  

regards peter


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO braid has no place in the surf line up unless you are fishing structure...The myths that it casts farther are just that myths. I have not seen a spanish mack or blue that I could not bring in on 10 lb test with a 24 inch floro carbon leader. And I have had casting contest on the point in hatteras with people who swear they can cast braid farther than mono they all leave humbled... right tool for the right job.... would you go deer hunting with a .60 cal.......JAM......


----------



## Kayode (Mar 18, 2003)

*Jam*

Jam,
I don't know what to say.
I'll concede that the majority of the great guys on this site have far more expertise than do I and I may be entirely misinformed about braided line.
I started using it two yars ago and I wouldn't give it up.
I fish the surf, the piers, structure, the jetties as well as trolling. I can not carry, nor afford, a rod specificly designed for each and braided lines, I believe, do cast farther, wear better in the structure, offer more line capacity for trolling, aren't as damaged by heat/ UV rays, has zero memory and its smaller diameter are less visible for fishing spooky fish.
I also believe that it spools better.
I usually have my spools loaded about a third, give or take, with mono and finish it off with braid.
Am I missing something? If I am indeed, I would like to know. I could be saving a lot of money if mono still does have so many advantages.
Are there any great disadvantages to braid that I'm not awareof?


----------



## Kayode (Mar 18, 2003)

*Peter Thain and Larry*

PT,
Are you pulling my leg?
Do some really cut the bail wire off?
I would hate to consider doing this and then find out that you guys are all sitting back and having a good laugh.

Larry,
I understand what you are saying about the shock leaders.
Should you be fishing along side me some time, fear not, I'll be using one.
Just in case though, duck anyway. 

Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

No kidding . alot of guys used to cut off the bail arms on their spinning reels and quite a few of the penn reels have a factory conversion kit to go to a bailless system . Bails closing during the cast has plagued us for a long time and most of the reel manufacturers seem to not care , the only reels I know that have a true bail lock system are by Dam reels ,wonder why the others can do the same.


----------



## THEGAME (Aug 4, 2003)

The rubber band trick is an old time tested cure for the closing problem.Also Okuma has 2 new surf spinning reels that have a bale locking mecanism that prevents it from closing during the cast.. Also I have two spools for my surf spinning reels, one with 30# braid and the other with smaller mono. The braid WILL cast much father than the mono.Ive fished beside ppl using big Penn spinners with mono and I could cast 20+ yards farther than them.They would look over at me and say things like" what size weight are you throughing" and I'd reply, " same as you".You could hear there mono flutter as it came off the spool and through the guides, slowing the cast down.The only problem I have with it is attaching the shock leader to the main line.


----------

